# Need info on Boston Acoustics Pro 5.4LF



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I have a pair of these old Boston Acoustics ProSeries 5.4LF midbass/midrange drivers. I've searched the 'net [yes, and this forum] to no avail. They were in production in the mid-90s, and due to their age, there just isn't much information available.

Does anyone have high-pass points and specs on recommended enclosures for these units? There used to be more information on Boston's website, but even if I email them, I suspect they'll be less than forthcoming with the information.

I'm considering using them in my doors, or in small sealed enclosures.

Thanks.


----------



## HCCA (Apr 6, 2007)

If I recall, correctly, the pair I had were 3500K crossover point. And, just mount them in the doors/kicks. No "enclosure" needed, per se.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

HCCA said:


> If I recall, correctly, the pair I had were 3500K crossover point. And, just mount them in the doors/kicks. No "enclosure" needed, per se.


That sounds about right, but I'm going to try the 5.4LF units standalone as midbasses. I wanted to get an idea of how low they could go... 75 Hz? They're going to be either IB in the door, or possibly a quasi-aperiodic enclosure using some Variovents and those XTC foam baffles... I've seen it done.

I asked about sealed enclosures in case I want to try anything like putting them under the seats, firing forward into the footwells. I'm just tossing around ideas, as this will be primarily a door/dash install.

I'm going to be using the passives with a set of the 4" and the tweeters... no thinking required there


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

I might have the specs for them at home. PM me if you want me to take a look (I won't be home for another 10 or so hours).


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Sent PM


----------



## avidscavenger (Aug 12, 2011)

Hardwrkr said:


> I might have the specs for them at home. PM me if you want me to take a look (I won't be home for another 10 or so hours).


I'd love to take a look at those specs too. I'll try to PM you now that I'd made a post. The forum doesn't let you PM if you haven't made a post first. What's that about?


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

I never did get the specs [T/S parameters]. I emailed Boston Acoustics. After what seemed to be an unreasonably long time [7-10 days?], I received a response that was a) not an answer to any of my questions and b) full of grammatical, spelling, and punctuation errors.

It seemed like the response came from an outsourcing company - fine - but it was totally unprofessional and a very poor reflection of BA's customer service. Maybe I should have called.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

I've got a BA Pro 5.4 component system I bought new in 1994. I saved the manual also and recently scanned it. Unfortunately, Boston did not provide any T/S specs or x-over info. Anyway, I scanned the manual for myself but those who need it are welcome to download it:

Boston Acoustics Pro 4.4/5.4/6.4 Component System Manual


----------



## allnpt0 (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't believe BA ever released that info.

Pete


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Here's another document I found on the BA Pro .4 series...literature for the entire Pro .4 line (1993/4):

Boston Acoustics Pro .4 Literature (1993/4)


----------



## IsakJohannessen (May 24, 2011)

I got two pairs of 5.4LF, one pair of Neo 4T tweeters, one pair of later one´s or other brand, hard to tell. Anyways, the problem is this:
I only got a single 5.4x crossover(the one with the -3db switch)
Second set it the 5.2x without switch and last is the 5.5x crossovers with both -2/-4db and on axis switch. 

:laugh:

I use the 5.5x with 5.4LF + Neo 4T up front and I had to add a 4" midrange on a diy crossover to bring out some clarity/vocal area.

Should I just use these or will the sound improve with the original 5.4 x overs?


----------



## oldno7brand (Mar 15, 2011)

Boston used to be real particular about you using their crossovers for each set to the characteristics of the drivers...... Also to answer the question about the 5.4LF boston mids the 5 and 6 are good to about 65/70 give or take..... in my experience they start to give out at anything below 60...... They were intended as free air (No enclosure needed).... even the 6 does not play super low with power. I know with the 6.4 i used to cross at 80 high pass and run the sub underlapped @ 70..... You have to play with your points to give you what you want..... In my current system my 6.5 play down to about 70/75


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

bigdwiz said:


> I've got a BA Pro 5.4 component system I bought new in 1994. I saved the manual also and recently scanned it. Unfortunately, Boston did not provide any T/S specs or x-over info. Anyway, I scanned the manual for myself but those who need it are welcome to download it:
> 
> Boston Acoustics Pro 4.4/5.4/6.4 Component System Manual


Thanks for sharing the PDF of the manual and literature. Good stuff! 

On a side note, Boston's site lists the power handling of the 5.4 at 260 watts. Looking at your manual it states 65 watts continuous and 130 watts peak. This must have been the beginning of the exageration era of car audio(Total the peak wattage of both drivers, LOL). The weird part is that I remember my 6.2's were rated at 85 watts continuous and 170 watts peak and they are listed on the Boston site at 170 watts. Interesting!?!?!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Old Skewl said:


> Thanks for sharing the PDF of the manual and literature. Good stuff!
> 
> On a side note, Boston's site lists the power handling of the 5.4 at 260 watts. Looking at your manual it states 65 watts continuous and 130 watts peak. This must have been the beginning of the exageration era of car audio(Total the peak wattage of both drivers, LOL). The weird part is that I remember my 6.2's were rated at 85 watts continuous and 170 watts peak and they are listed on the Boston site at 170 watts. Interesting!?!?!


You are welcome and thanks for the thanks! I doubt BA puts much effort into worrying about 15yr old drivers, so I don't doubt the inaccurate power ratings on their website. I've had the same issues with RF when contacting them for old manuals and stuff....I don't think many of the "old school" employees are still around and the newer ones have no clue about the older equipment (IMHO, there may be exceptions )


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

bigdwiz said:


> You are welcome and thanks for the thanks! I doubt BA puts much effort into worrying about 15yr old drivers, so I don't doubt the inaccurate power ratings on their website. I've had the same issues with RF when contacting them for old manuals and stuff....*I don't think many of the "old school" employees are still around and the newer ones have no clue about the older equipment *(IMHO, there may be exceptions )


See my previous post:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1396277-post7.html

Emails aren't even being answered by actual Boston Acoustics employees.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

HondAudio said:


> See my previous post:
> 
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1396277-post7.html
> 
> Emails aren't even being answered by actual Boston Acoustics employees.


That's too bad, b/c I called them back in the mid 90's to buy a grill for my Pro 5.4's (it fell off and I ran over it ). They sent it to me free of charge, thanking me for using Boston! I was very happy w/ the experience and have bought many BA products since.

I sent them an email recently asking for some other replacement parts and got a response like you are mentioning...from some third party support group. The guy was pretty cool though, but the replacement parts I needed were a LONG way from free! I think the passive x-overs were $140'ish and the tweeter mounts were $45? (and I only wanted the screws for the x-overs, but they didn't sell them w/o the x-overs!!)


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks to a picker friend of mine, I recently picked up a Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 subwoofer manual (8.4/10.4/10.8/12.4). Here is a link to the manual if anyone needs it. Pay it forward...

Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 Subwoofer Manual


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Thanks for the manual BIGDWIZ! They always come in handy. Wait til you see my next Boston find. I 'll post when it arrives. 

Off topic: By the way I ordered tweeter mounts from Boston for my .4 & .5 series components. They were very knowledgeable and helpful. Ordered them Friday and they arrived to PA on Monday. Had to pay $40 bucks each set but I am happy. Just thought I would share.



bigdwiz said:


> Thanks to a picker friend of mine, I recently picked up a Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 subwoofer manual (8.4/10.4/10.8/12.4). Here is a link to the manual if anyone needs it. Pay it forward...
> 
> Boston Acoustics Pro Series .4 Subwoofer Manual


----------



## Sean Morrison (May 27, 2007)

Yeah, that is one nice thing about BA - they tend to stock even the old parts to continue supporting their discontinued lines. Just a few weeks ago I picked up a Neo 2r tweeter directly from them for $28 I think it was.


----------



## HondAudio (Oct 19, 2006)

Do you think they still have drivers? I might be willing to pay if I could obtain some NIB 6.4LF drivers from that era, or, if the T/S parameters are available, I'd like to be able to find a pair with similar specs that would substitute.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

I once called BA and ordered a single 4" Pro Series component set for a center channel. Guy said he would sell me one if I sent him pics of the hole I cut in my dash, LOL.

I did.


----------

